# Any office workers? Advice please



## geosta (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm heading over to Toronto in the next couple of weeks to take up a position in an office environment. This may sound a bit strange, but my query is this:

When the snow starts to fall (which I'm guessing isn't far away) what sort of shoes do men wear when travelling to work. Do they have an 'outdoor pair' and then change into more traditional office shoes when they get to work (like a lot of women do here in the UK) or do they just use the same shoes all the time and buy new shoes very often during winter? Or are there some Canadian super shoes that are extra warm, snow resistant but look like normal mens dress shoes?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

I'm from Alberta in a small town, so slightly different form the city lights of Toronto. Here people wear snow boots and then change when they get to work. Have an indoor and outdoor pair of foot wear. Also the kids at school have the same.
No one ever wears outdoor shoes inside at home either. 
In the city though because the side walks are kept well plowed and cleared maybe it's not such an issue there.
Hope you enjoy your new job. Let us know what they do, in case some one wonders
Cheers Louise


----------



## geosta (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Louise

Thanks very much for the welcome and the advice, I've just arrived here in Toronto and they got their first snow of the season last night so I will get to see what the men in suits are wearing now.


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

geosta said:


> Hi Louise
> 
> Thanks very much for the welcome and the advice, I've just arrived here in Toronto and they got their first snow of the season last night so I will get to see what the men in suits are wearing now.


Welcome to Canada!  So, how did it turn out then? We're guessing practicality won out over style - you've got to respect and dress for the weather here.

Kind regards from Okotoks, Alberta,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## geosta (Nov 4, 2008)

Getting There said:


> Welcome to Canada!  So, how did it turn out then? We're guessing practicality won out over style - you've got to respect and dress for the weather here.
> 
> Kind regards from Okotoks, Alberta,
> 
> Eamonn & Janet.


You were right - practicality won, but in a way I didn't imagine. On my first day at the office I got chatting with a colleague and he showed me these wonderful inventions:

Rubber loafer-style overshoes!

Basically they slip over the top of dress shoes and keep the salt off the shoes (which is the bit that kills shoes quickest) and keeps them dry.

The ingenuity of humankind never fails to impress me.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

geosta said:


> You were right - practicality won, but in a way I didn't imagine. On my first day at the office I got chatting with a colleague and he showed me these wonderful inventions:
> 
> Rubber loafer-style overshoes!
> 
> ...


When I first came to Canada and discovered overshoes I wondered why, in the UK, such things were not de riguer for those very numerous super wet, rainy days. I suppose that's why so many have wellies.


----------

